# Corn starch under eyes working pretty well



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just started brushing on a little corn starch after I wash Ollie's face. Yesterday, the side that got a good coating of corn starch looks white and non-goopy and the side that I didn't get as well looks stainish, but very light. I may be on to something. I had read here about about using cornstarch to keep the area dry and I think it may be working...


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I put cornstarch under Poptart's eyes too. It is what has worked best for him. It keeps the area nice and dry and looking white. Plus it will also keep bacteria down if that is a problem. I also recommend people to use cornstarch because it really helps them and it works great!!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I tried cornstarch but the other dogs licked it off.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You want to be very careful the cornstarch doesn't get in the eyes.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

what exactly did you do? just pack the powder under the eyes? I am curious, chester has an ear infection so he has tear stains all over... I just did the MOM method and it worked wonders, but am curous about this


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> I tried cornstarch but the other dogs licked it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> You want to be very careful the cornstarch doesn't get in the eyes.[/B]


The cornstarch--it's messy. after his face is washed and towel dried I comb the hair into place, I keep the cornstarch in a baggie and take a small pinch in my fingers and rub it gently between his eyes and below. I rub it right down to his skin. Then I take a soft baby-sized toothbrush and brush it in making sure the whole area is covered. I haven't noticed any dampness around his eyes since I've been doing it.

Ollie is so funny--as soon as I put him up on the "grooming table" (my dryer with a towel on top) he immediately lays down w/ his feet straight out in front of him and lays his head on top of his paws. I taught him that. And he allows me to poke his whole face and ears, no problem. Next we have to work on getting him to STAND still. I think that will come when he gets those ants out of his puppy pants.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've used this technique for years on show Maltese, Shih Tzus and Lhasas. 

Also good training for Ollie -- way to go.


----------

